# Ideas for a home office ceiling?



## Lavid2002

I am renovating a home office that is about 13' by 11' 

I just tore out a drop ceiling with the standard white tiles. I want the office to be full of dark woods. I was looking into the option of installing tongue and groove boards on the ceiling, but after looking at some materials I don't know how good that would work out. 

Any ideas for a ceiling? Thanks guys!

Also, if you have anything else you would like to see in a home office, post some pictures!

-Dave


----------



## Two Knots

Are you planning to do tongue and groove planking on
the walls and the ceiling as well? 

Have you considered just sheetrocking the ceiling? How many windows
in this room?

We have a cedar tongue and groove ceiling in a bathroom, as well as on the walls. 
It also has a lot of mirrors in this bathroom, so it brightens up
the room. I'll show you a pic if that's what you want.

When you say dark, do you mean dark walls as well?

If your ceiling is in bad shape, you can sheetrock right on top of the
existing ceiling.


----------



## Lavid2002

Two Knots said:


> Are you planning to do tongue and groove planking on
> the walls and the ceiling as well?
> 
> Have you considered just sheetrocking the ceiling? How many windows
> in this room?
> 
> We have a cedar tongue and groove ceiling in a bathroom, as well as on the walls.
> It also has a lot of mirrors in this bathroom, so it brightens up
> the room. I'll show you a pic if that's what you want.
> 
> When you say dark, do you mean dark walls as well?
> 
> If your ceiling is in bad shape, you can sheetrock right on top of the
> existing ceiling.


It is in a basement, it used to be a bedroom. I am taking the closet out and opening the room up. The room is only 8' tall. 

The ceiling is out, the only thing left over head are the joists. I could put sheetrock up, but I would like to go with something a little more elegant. Something that shows worksmanship. 

Pictures would be great!
Ill post some tonight too.

-Dave


----------



## hyunelan2

You could do a coffered ceiling, an infinite amount of options for wood or drywall and molding in these:


----------



## user1007

Tin ceilings? Polystyrene replicas? They come in many forms. This is just one supplier.

http://www.americantinceilings.com/pattern/?gclid=CK7_moyN7q0CFQGd7QodNBCC6Q










Here is an extensive gallery of some ceiling ideas:

http://talissadecor.com/gallery.html

Here is one good source for all kinds of molding:

http://www.wishihadthat.com/crown-molding.aspx?gclid=CIavl8zUyqkCFdBrKgodsgehMg


----------



## Blondesense

80% of our house is paneled. They covered the seams on the kitchen ceiling with faux beams. You could do this with beadboard paneling giving a similar look to tongue and groove but a lot easier and cheaper. 
I still wouldn't recommend this though, unless you plan on painting it white. The dark ceiling makes the kitchen incredibly dark. Even in the daytime, we usually have _all_ the lights on to do anything.

Be careful of too much "dark" or you may turn your basement office into a cave.


----------



## Lavid2002

hyunelan2 said:


> You could do a coffered ceiling, an infinite amount of options for wood or drywall and molding in these:


I REALLY like the look of these two! I think we have a winner  Let me snap some pictures of the basement. 

-Dave


----------



## Lavid2002

Also, whoever drywalled this basement when we moved in about a decade ago, just built a sheetrock box to cover this plumbing. To me that's the definition of lazy. I would like to move some of this plumbing up in between the joists so it is out of the way.


----------



## hyunelan2

You can only drill holes so big in joists. You can probably get that copper moved up through the joist, but I'm not sure about that drain pipe. How big are those joists, and what size is that drain pipe?


----------



## Lavid2002

I would like to find someway to tuck it up neatly, eve if it means I cut it at the top of the pipe, turn it so it goes inwards (Away from the camera) and then below the joist once it is past the drywall and I can still have a neat looking ceiling and wall set up. 

How's that for a plan? And we'll tuck the copper pipe. 

I will measure them soon.


----------



## Lavid2002

Making my run through the forum and letting everyone know what I ended up doing. Here it is 80% complete. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------

